# Christmas in Washington State



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few pics from my Mom's backyard in Selah Washington. Not the best quality camera, but it's what I have to work with right now.

Later.......Kelly


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Mr Spots,

nice pics esp. the birdhouse pic in the snow. I guess we didn't have quite the same amount of the white stuff down here.


----------

